# How do you retrieve a saved draft of a thread you started?



## worktogthr (May 30, 2015)

I've had this problem a few times where I starts a post, saved it as a draft but then later can't find it.  Any help?  Thanks so much


----------



## demosthenes9 (May 30, 2015)

worktogthr said:


> I've had this problem a few times where I starts a post, saved it as a draft but then later can't find it. Any help? Thanks so much


You can bookmark this link and go there directly:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/draft

Or, click on the "My Profile" link and scroll down past "Your Recent Activity" and you'll see "Your Drafts"


----------



## noboundaries (May 30, 2015)

Go to your profile and scroll down to the bottom of the page.  You'll see the saved drafts you can click into or delete.


----------



## noboundaries (May 30, 2015)

Demo is quicker on the draw!


----------



## demosthenes9 (May 30, 2015)

Noboundaries said:


> Demo is quicker on the draw!


You know what they say about blind squirrels


----------



## worktogthr (May 30, 2015)

Thanks so much guys!


----------



## demosthenes9 (May 30, 2015)

You're welcome!!


----------

